# Recently Sacked Boards.ie Moderator: ‘I had it all, then I blew it!’



## ajapale (29 Apr 2012)

Recently Sacked Boards.ie Moderator: ‘I had it all, then I blew it!’ | Waterford Whispers News Oct 2011


All salutatory  tale for mods everywhere!


----------



## Guest105 (29 Apr 2012)

What a ghastly picture


----------



## Lex Foutish (29 Apr 2012)

cashier said:


> What a ghastly picture


 
Yeah, some of our Mods are a little more appealing alright!


----------



## Sue Ellen (29 Apr 2012)

[broken link removed]


----------



## Marion (30 Apr 2012)

Lex Foutish said:


> Yeah, some of our Mods are a little more appealing alright!



Lex!

 ... "A little more" ...  :sniff :sob

Marion


----------



## Lex Foutish (30 Apr 2012)

Marion said:


> Lex!
> 
> ... "A little more" ... :sniff :sob
> 
> Marion


 
Aw, come on, Marion. You know I've always been a master of understatement!


----------



## Marion (30 Apr 2012)

Lex Foutish said:


> Aw, come on, Marion. You know I've always been a master of understatement!



I knew you were joking! 

Marion


----------



## DrMoriarty (30 Apr 2012)

Oh, stop feeling so sorry for yourself, girl...
[broken link removed]


----------



## Marion (1 May 2012)

DrMoriarty said:


> Oh, stop feeling so sorry for yourself, girl...
> [broken link removed]



Dr M

I've recovered nicely.  Thanks for your thoughtful concern. 

Er... Your hat is really nice.

Marion


----------



## Purple (1 May 2012)

DrMoriarty said:


> [broken link removed]




But, that's the professor. I heard that Dr. Moriarty was a much more handsome fellow. Oh yes indeed.


----------



## DrMoriarty (1 May 2012)

You'd hardly expect a criminal mastermind to be anything less than a master of disguise, would you Purple...?


----------



## Guest105 (1 May 2012)

Marion said:


> I knew you were joking!
> 
> Marion



You are gorgeous Marion, anyone would be delighted to have you answer a query for them.


----------



## Lex Foutish (1 May 2012)

cashier said:


> *You are gorgeous Marion*, anyone would be delighted to have you answer a query for them.


 
Yeah, she is, isn't she!  (Why isn't there a smiley for SWOON? Sue Ellen . . .)


----------



## Sue Ellen (1 May 2012)

Lex Foutish said:


> Yeah, she is, isn't she!  (Why isn't there a smiley for SWOON? Sue Ellen . . .)



[broken link removed]   this one any good?  You could have a look at these


----------



## Lex Foutish (1 May 2012)

You're amazing too, Sue Ellen! [broken link removed] 
I always wondered where you got those wonderful toys! [broken link removed]


----------



## dmos87 (2 May 2012)

Well see now I'm curious to know what the Mods actually do look like!!


----------



## Sue Ellen (2 May 2012)

dmos87 said:


> Well see now I'm curious to know what the Mods actually do look like!!



Ya mean to say you've never seen my photo


----------



## Firefly (2 May 2012)

dmos87 said:


> Well see now I'm curious to know what the Mods actually do look like!!


 
Me too....c'mon Mods..let's have a "Hot or Not"


----------



## micmclo (2 May 2012)

So how much is Brendan paying you mods?

I reckon you get paid for every infraction and banning you hand out 


And that recent fundraising effort that Brendan did  was actually spending money for booze filled weekends for you mods


----------



## DrMoriarty (2 May 2012)

dmos87 said:


> Well see now I'm curious to know what the Mods actually do look like!!


Why restrict it to the mods? Four pages of wild speculation here...


----------



## Marion (2 May 2012)

cashier said:


> You are gorgeous Marion, anyone would be delighted to have you answer a query for them.




So cashier what's the question? 

Marion[broken link removed]


----------



## Marion (2 May 2012)

micmclo said:


> So how much is Brendan paying you mods?
> 
> I reckon you get paid for every infraction and banning you hand out
> 
> ...



C'mon micmclo. I thought you were an enlightened male.  Do you really believe that? 

We get paid a commission every time we log in. 

 And we prefer our weekends in New York. 

Marion[broken link removed]


----------



## Marion (2 May 2012)

Firefly said:


> Me too....c'mon Mods..let's have a "Hot or Not"



Firefly, we're hot! Definitely!

Any chance of a photo of yourself?

Marion[broken link removed]


----------



## Marion (2 May 2012)

Sue Ellen said:


> [broken link removed]   this one any good?  You could have a look at these



Sue Ellen

Thank you so much for that link. I have missed my hat for years since it was removed from the AAM site.

Marion[broken link removed]


----------



## Marion (2 May 2012)

DrMoriarty said:


> Why restrict it to the mods? Four pages of wild speculation here...



Dr M

Brilliant research - as usual.

Lex: you look so cool - just as I imagined you.

Marion[broken link removed]


----------



## DrMoriarty (2 May 2012)

All this nostalgia has got to me. Time for a change of image.


----------



## Guest105 (2 May 2012)

Marion said:


> So cashier what's the question?
> 
> Marion[broken link removed]



Are you free this weekend


----------



## Marion (2 May 2012)

cashier said:


> Are you free this weekend



Sunday and Monday are free - at the moment. 

Marion[broken link removed]


----------



## Marion (2 May 2012)

DrMoriarty said:


> All this nostalgia has got to me. Time for a change of image.



Ok. Let's have a preview?

Marion[broken link removed]


----------



## DrMoriarty (2 May 2012)

It's in the sig?


----------



## Marion (2 May 2012)

DrMoriarty said:


> It's in the sig?



Old age and treachery will overcome youth and skill.

What's with the angel wings?

Marion[broken link removed]


----------



## DrMoriarty (2 May 2012)

Arrgh!!! Get 'em off me! Get 'em off me!

This is getting _way _off topic. Talk about setting a bad example...


----------



## Marion (2 May 2012)

DrMoriarty said:


> Arrgh!!! Get 'em off me! Get 'em off me!
> 
> This is getting _way _off topic. Talk about setting a bad example...



I guess this is not your final pic then?

Marion[broken link removed]


----------



## Lex Foutish (3 May 2012)

Hi Marion. If Cashier should have an unexpected or unfortunate accident before the weekend, I'm available to deputise. 

And, as you may have noticed from a fairly recent post of mine, I've tidied myself up a bit since I posted the pic that the Doc trawled up tonight. [broken link removed]


----------



## DrMoriarty (3 May 2012)

Marion said:


> I guess this is not your final pic then?


I'll have to give it a little more thought, ma'am.


----------



## Firefly (3 May 2012)

Marion said:


> Firefly, we're hot! Definitely!


 
Hmmm..debatable 



Marion said:


> Any chance of a photo of yourself?


 
Sorry hon....agent won't allow it


----------



## DB74 (3 May 2012)

Lex Foutish said:


> And, as you may have noticed from a fairly recent post of mine, I've tidied myself up a bit since I posted the pic that the Doc trawled up tonight.[/IMG]



Are you Mario or Luigi?


----------



## Lex Foutish (3 May 2012)

DB74 said:


> Are you Mario or Luigi?


 
Giorgio. Giorgio Mustacchia. (Apparently, Mustacchia means "he who causes husbands to keep a close eye on their wayward wives!")


----------



## Firefly (3 May 2012)

Lex Foutish said:


> Giorgio. Giorgio Mustacchia. (Apparently, Mustacchia means "he who causes husbands to keep a close eye on their wayward wives!")


 
That brings the term "Keyboard Warrior" to a whole new level


----------



## Guest105 (3 May 2012)

Marion said:


> Sunday and Monday are free - at the moment.
> 
> Marion[broken link removed]


 

Gawd I am tied up with the pensioners club these days over to you Lex Foutish but behave yourself mind


----------



## Purple (3 May 2012)

DrMoriarty said:


> Why restrict it to the mods? Four pages of wild speculation here...



We were much more fun back then, weren't we?
Where's Smashbox gone?


----------



## truthseeker (3 May 2012)

Purple said:


> We were much more fun back then, weren't we?



Yeah we need to introduce a bit more of the durty


----------



## Smashbox (3 May 2012)

Purple said:


> We were much more fun back then, weren't we?
> Where's Smashbox gone?



Did someone call my name?!


----------



## Smashbox (3 May 2012)

DrMoriarty said:


> Why restrict it to the mods? Four pages of wild speculation here...



Best thread ever!


----------



## Sue Ellen (4 May 2012)

Smashbox said:


> Best thread ever!



Defo.  Nice glass of wine and havin' a good laugh while still deciding about wearing my black dress this week-end.  Just hope the rain keeps off and its not too cold


----------



## Purple (4 May 2012)

truthseeker said:


> Yeah we need to introduce a bit more of the durty



Yes.... can't have too much of that.


----------



## Marion (6 May 2012)

DrMoriarty said:


> I'll have to give it a little more thought, ma'am.



OMG! Dr M

The clue is cryptic but easy for me! The picture above tells it all 

You're shaken not stirred. As a mod I can't identify you but ...where's that swoon icon/

[broken link removed]


Marion[broken link removed]


----------



## Marion (6 May 2012)

Lex



> Apparently, Mustacchia means "he who causes husbands to keep a close eye on their wayward wives!")



I understand completely why you had to stay in the RoC today and tomorrow. It's a difficult time for you.

Best regards

Marion[broken link removed]


----------



## Marion (6 May 2012)

Hi Cashier

I know you're a good guy but ...I have to admit to being a little surprised by your last post. I feel somewhat exposed by your answer to my honest reply to your simple question. 

Thankfully I'm a big girl now. I can handle it! Really! Honest! 

Marion[broken link removed]


----------



## Guest105 (6 May 2012)

Marion said:


> Thankfully I'm a big girl now. I can handle it! Really! Honest!
> 
> Marion[broken link removed]



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6iBzQXOjPw

Sorry Marion, i think I had one too many


----------

